# Frage zu Fear Online



## pinkybrain (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebe Community!

Bin neu hier im Forum aber fleißiger PCGH Leser ! Habe die Fear Online Beta gezoggt, wo ja nach ner Testphase die Server offline genommen wurden, weil diese ja zu Ende war. Fande das spiel an sich schon geil, bis jezt alle Fear Teile gespielt. Hat von euch evtl einer Infos, wann das Spiel wieder an den Start geht? Ich finde dazu einfach nix im Netz! Nur das der Beta Test vorbei ist und mehr nicht. 

LG


----------

